# Der GT FAQ Thread



## hoeckle (1. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde,

ich hab da mal was gedacht....  

Was haltet Ihr davon einen Thread mit o.g. Titel, der zusammenfässt, was man sich sonst mühsam aus den einzelnen Threads, wenn manns überhaupt findet, heraussuchen muss.

Stelle mir das in etwa so vor, daß wie bei mir aus aktuellen Anlass, die Frage nach der Wellenlänge für eine 950er XTR Kurbel mit Octalinkaufnahme für ein 95er Zaskar, beantwortet wird. 73 Breite ist klar-
Stelle mich auch gerne, zum Sammeln und Verwalten der eingehenden Antworten bereit und Stelle auch die entsprechende Dokumentattion dann hier ein.

Bedenkt dabei bitte auch, daß nicht alle so umfassendes Wissen besitzen wie Kint und Kingmoe und andere nicht genannte, solltet ihr mir jetzt Antworten.


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Oktober 2007)

Ok.... 
ich fange mal an:

Wie pflegt ihr die Gleitlager im LTS/STS?

Gruß...

Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (1. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hab da mal was *vorbereitet*....
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon einen Thread mit o.g. Titel, der zusammenfässt, was man sich sonst mühsam aus den einzelnen Threads, wenn manns überhaupt findet, heraussuchen muss.


Ich halte sehr viel davon.  

Allerdings schlage ich folgende Aufteilung vor:
1. Klassiker
2. Halbklassiker
3. neumodische Fahrmaschinen.

E,


----------



## kingmoe (1. Oktober 2007)

Viele Infos über *Zaskars *verschiedener Jahrgänge:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162&highlight=zaskars

Alles zu und über GT-*Rahmennummern*:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207613&highlight=rahmennummern

Thema *LTS Dämpfer*:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=988507

*Lobo-Infos*:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278658&highlight=lobo
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216702&highlight=lobo


----------



## Kint (2. Oktober 2007)

haha... gt faq - der gedanke kreist seit ca einem jahr in meinem kopp.... 

wollte aber immer erst mal mit torsten deswegen reden... super..


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ok....
> ich fange mal an:
> 
> Wie pflegt ihr die Gleitlager im LTS/STS?
> ...




alle 2 monate ausbauen, reinigen und fetten.
das braucht 20 min. und verlängert die lebensdauer der lager um ein vielfaches.


----------



## Torsten (2. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> haha... gt faq - der gedanke kreist seit ca einem jahr in meinem kopp....
> 
> wollte aber immer erst mal mit torsten deswegen reden... super..



Ich "papp" Euch den Fred mal oben an, okay?

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Viele Infos über *Zaskars *verschiedener Jahrgänge:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162&highlight=zaskars
> 
> Alles zu und über GT-*Rahmennummern*:
> ...




der link über lts dämpfer hätte mich ja echt interessiert.


----------



## hoeckle (2. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Ich halte sehr viel davon.
> 
> Allerdings schlage ich folgende Aufteilung vor:
> 1. Klassiker
> ...



Da sehe ich ja jetzt erst!!!  grobe copyrightverletzung... bei mir stand ... gedacht und nicht ...vorbereitet uuneeerhööört sowas...


----------



## kingmoe (2. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der link über lts dämpfer hätte mich ja echt interessiert.



Ähm, da habe ich wohl falsch verlinkt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227855&highlight=d%E4mpfer+lts

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154160&highlight=d%E4mpfer+lts

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128921&highlight=d%E4mpfer+lts


----------



## hoeckle (9. Dezember 2007)

Für die, die es noch nicht kennen und originalgetreu Austatten möchten.

http://bike-alog.com/BikePedia/QuickBike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (8. April 2008)

*Kataloge*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330143

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. April 2008)

Hey Leute,

mit freundlicher Unterstützung von KingMoe präsentiere ich hier ziemlich viele GT Kataloge.

1988-USA
1989-Inlay_MBA-Feb
1990-USA
1991-Sport-Import
1991-USA
1992-Sport-Import
1992-Techshop
1993-Techshop
1993-USA
1994-Sport-Import
1995-Techshop
1996-Sport-Import
1997-Sport-Import
1998-Sport-Import A4
1998-Sport-Import-klein
1999-Sport-Import-Händler-NUR_MTB
2000-Sport-Import-Händler
2000-USA-NUR_MTB
2001-Deutsch-NUR_MTB
2002-BeNeLux
2003-Epple-Folder
2004-Doppelseitig

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## le.wugel (4. Juni 2008)

hallo, wollte bei meinem sts 96' die Züge wechseln, nur wie ich das sehe, ist im rahmen keine führung vorhanden...kann das jmd bestätigen und weiß dann auch gleich ne lösung, ohne stundenlang rumzufummeln und zu hoffen, dass der zug am andern ende mal wieder heraus kommt?!?
vielen dank


----------



## le.wugel (4. Juni 2008)

hab schon ne lösung, einfach neuen zug an alten kleben und mit durchziehn...


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

dank FloidAcroid gibt es ein kleines Update - den Sport Import Katalog von 1996 als Heftformat. Vielen Dank!  

1988-USA
1989-Inlay_MBA-Feb
1990-USA
1991-Sport-Import
1991-USA
1992-Sport-Import
1992-Techshop
1993-Techshop
1993-USA
1994-Sport-Import
1995-Techshop
1996-Sport-Import- langes Hochformat
1996-Sport-Import 2 - Querformat NEU NEU NEU
1997-Sport-Import
1998-Sport-Import A4
1998-Sport-Import-klein
1999-Sport-Import-Händler-NUR_MTB
2000-Sport-Import-Händler
2000-USA-NUR_MTB
2001-Deutsch-NUR_MTB
2002-BeNeLux
2003-Epple-Folder
2004-Doppelseitig

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## le.wugel (28. August 2008)

Kann jemand die manual vom sts1000 xcr ('99) online stellen???
Wäre darüber sehr dankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazeltov (28. August 2008)

Folks,

4 Fragen zum Aufbau eines 98er LTS 1000 als CC:

- Alternative Gabel zur 98er Marzocchi Bomber Z1, wenn's geht auch mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme? 2000er Z3 Flighlight 100 oder ist die zu hoch?
- Laut Marzocchi Manual hatte die 98er Bomber Z1 eine Einbauhöhe von 473 mm. Ist das für einen agilen Lenkwinkel am LTS ok oder sollte es mehr/ weniger sein? Erfahrungen?
- Erfahrungen mit dem BETD Adapter für Scheibenbremsen für den Hinterbau? Verkraftet der das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## kingmoe (29. August 2008)

mazeltov schrieb:


> Folks,
> 
> 4 Fragen zum Aufbau eines 98er LTS 1000 als CC:
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass gehört eher nicht in einen FAQ-Thread, der ja halbwegs übersichtlich bleiben soll!
Mache lieber einen eigenen Thread auf, da hast du auch mehr Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## mazeltov (30. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass gehört eher nicht in einen FAQ-Thread, der ja halbwegs übersichtlich bleiben soll!
> Mache lieber einen eigenen Thread auf, da hast du auch mehr Aufmerksamkeit



..ok. überzeugt


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. Dezember 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dank FloidAcroid gibt es ein kleines Update - den Sport Import Katalog von 1996 als Heftformat. Vielen Dank!
> 
> ...



Doesn't someone have the 1995 mountain bike catlaog?  I have the Road Bike catalog from 1995.  Partial 1995 catalog link here:http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16766


----------



## santacruza (19. Dezember 2008)

ein 92er zaskar le (für mich DIE decals) scheint mir nur mit u brake hinten montierbar!? ( das folgende wäre dann ein "bitte beim aufbau helfen" thread: mit maguras ginge nur ein neueres modell und das dann mit den älteren decals faken? oder ein 2oth anni kaufen...und wer würde mich dann für so eine tat umbringen?  )


----------



## Kint (19. Dezember 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> ein 92er zaskar le (für mich DIE decals) scheint mir nur mit u brake hinten montierbar!? ( das folgende wäre dann ein "bitte beim aufbau helfen" thread: mit maguras ginge nur ein neueres modell und das dann mit den älteren decals faken? oder ein 2oth anni kaufen...und wer würde mich dann für so eine tat umbringen?  )



bis 92 gabs nur ubrake. teilweise auch bei 93ern noch. auf ubrake sockel kann man ne magura montieren wenn man die adapter etwas auffeilt und umdreht. keiner.


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dank kingmoe gibt es ein weiteres Update:
1996 Tech Shop Katalog
1999 Interbike Preview
2002 USA Fall Product Guide
2003 USA Product Poster

Vielen Dank!  

1988-USA
1989-Inlay_MBA-Feb
1990-USA
1991-Sport-Import
1991-USA
1992-Sport-Import
1992-Techshop
1993-Techshop
1993-USA
1994-Sport-Import
1995-Techshop
1996-Sport-Import- langes Hochformat
1996-Sport-Import 2 - Querformat
1996-Tech_Shop NEU NEU NEU
1997-Sport-Import
1998-Sport-Import A4
1998-Sport-Import-klein
1999-Sport-Import-Händler-NUR_MTB
1999-Interbike NEU NEU NEU
2000-Sport-Import-Händler
2000-USA-NUR_MTB
2001-Deutsch-NUR_MTB
2002-BeNeLux
2002-Fall_USA NEU NEU NEU
2003-Epple-Folder
2003-Poster NEU NEU NEU
2004-Doppelseitig

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Januar 2009)

I have a copy of the 94 Tech Shop catalog arriving at my door tomorrow.  I also just received the 95 Road bike catalog.  Where are you posting/hosting all these new ones???


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2009)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> I have a copy of the 94 Tech Shop catalog arriving at my door tomorrow.  I also just received the 95 Road bike catalog.  Where are you posting/hosting all these new ones???



Send a message to "Bastieeeh", he´ll give you his e-mail adress


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Januar 2009)

thanks Kingmoe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Januar 2009)

Anyone who is interested in sending me some GT catalogues just email me using this adress: [email protected] 

P.S.: Please remember that my account is limited to 10MB attachments.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Januar 2009)

We still need to find someone with a big enough scanner to load up that 1995 catalog.....doesn't anybody work with graphics that would have a big scanner????? Please....pretty Please???


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Januar 2009)

I working on the 1985-6 one page catalog brochure foe the early Timberline and Backwoods models.  I know someone that has them but haven't been able to convince them to get up in their storage above their shop to find them.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Januar 2009)

@Bastieeeh....you got mail bro!....the 1994 GT Tech Shop catalog has been sent your way.  More when I have more time to scan


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Januar 2009)

@Bastieeeh....you got more mail bro!.....this time the 1995 GT Road Bike catalog.  I know this is a mountain bike forum but also know that many of the members here will appreciate this as they have GT road bikes too.


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. Januar 2009)

Hey folks,

the catalog section received another update straight from the US. Thanks go out to bvarnfullagts for the help!

1994 GT Tech Shop
1995 GT Road Bike

 

1988-USA
1989-Inlay_MBA-Feb
1990-USA
1991-Sport-Import
1991-USA
1992-Sport-Import
1992-Techshop
1993-Techshop
1993-USA
1994-Sport-Import
1994-GT-Tech-Shop NEU NEU NEU
1995-Techshop
1995-GT-Road-Bike NEU NEU NEU
1996-Sport-Import- langes Hochformat
1996-Sport-Import 2 - Querformat
1996-Tech_Shop
1997-Sport-Import
1998-Sport-Import A4
1998-Sport-Import-klein
1999-Sport-Import-Haendler-NUR_MTB
1999-Interbike 
2000-Sport-Import-Haendler
2000-USA-NUR_MTB
2001-Deutsch-NUR_MTB
2002-BeNeLux
2002-Fall_USA 
2003-Epple-Folder
2003-Poster 
2004-Doppelseitig

Have fun!


----------



## Hunt3r2k (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Liebe GT Fans  Entschuldigt meine unwissenheit aber ich bin erst neu hier im forum und in der Bike scene!Ich darf mich seit 3 Monaten auch einen GT Fan bezeichnen da ich von einem bekannten seinen GT Tempest Rahmen gekauft habe! Habe mich direkt in ihn verliebt   Ich liebe einfach diese trible Triangle form  nun aber zu meiner frage:

Ist es möglich die 2 schalen im lenkrohr "wenn es denn so heist"
die die Kugellager von der Gabel halten ausszutauschen da sie wie eingepresst aussehen und wenn ja was für ein Werkzeug braucht man da ?

Über eine Informative Antwort fürde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Januar 2009)

Erstmal GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum Bike und herzlich willkommen! GuTe Wahl. 
Diese Schalen im Steuerrohr sind Teil des sogenannten Steuersatzes. Zum austreiben braucht man mÃ¶glichst sowas:




Zum einpressen etwa sowas:




Manch einer macht es auch etwas "unorthodox": "Austreiben" mit einem langen, breiten Schraubenzieher und Hammer, "einpressen" mit einem StÃ¼ck Hartholz und Hammer. Diese Methode erhÃ¶ht aber nicht unbedingt die Haltbarkeit von Rahmen und Steuersatz. (...)

Aber falls du noch nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie hast, geh lieber in den Radladen deines Vertrauens - die sollten das fÃ¼r etwa 10â¬ plus neuen Steuersatz ordentlich erledigen. Das spart dir vielleicht Geld, Zeit und Nerven.

Da die Frage Ã¼brigens nicht ganz so GT-spezifisch ist, hÃ¤ttest du im Tech Talk sicher bessere Chancen auf ausfÃ¼hrlichere (viell. auch bessere) Antworten, sofern dort nicht schon welche zu deiner Frage vorhanden sind. >>> SuFu


----------



## Hunt3r2k (27. Januar 2009)

Oh vielen dank für die schnelle und präziese Anwort  Ich habe einen Freund der hat dieses Werkzeug der baut schon seit längerem an Bikes herum aber er fährt Cannyon und normales Canon müllwie ihr es nennt 
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2009)

Nana, also eigentlich würde hier keiner eine andere marke als Müll bezeichnen
Na außer vielleicht Cannondale


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2009)

Ich kann die Kataloge nicht mehr öffnen, scheiß XP.
Wollte doch wissen welches Bj. mein "STS" ist und ob es das überhaupt in Deutschland gab.


----------



## Hunt3r2k (13. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die Kataloge noch auf eine CD gespeichert wenn du magst kann ich die die auf email schiocken die sind ja nicht groß!?
Mfg


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Februar 2009)

Wie ist eigentlich die wertigkeit bei den Stahlrössern?
Alu ist ja fast klar, aber Stahl?
Was ist höherwertig Karakoram, Richter oder Avalanche?


----------



## combat barbie (21. März 2009)

hallo jungs,

also, mir geht es um ein sperrmüll gt, welches ich kurzer hand adoptierte:

98er gt outpost trail fs (auch schon in diesem fred aufgetaucht.. weiter unten).
hab schon den 98er katalog bemüht, man/ich kann aber das datenblatt nicht lesen.. 
hat jemand ein lesbares datenblatt für mich? würd gern wissen, was original alles verbaut wurde.. 

lieben gruß

cb


----------



## korat (21. März 2009)

hallo stestu, hier im "GT-FAQ" ist das ziemlich unglücklich. mach am besten einen eigenen thread dazu auf?
also kurz: das outpost ist ganz sicher nichts, dessen restaurierung in den originalzustand irgendwie attraktiv wäre... rst gabel, altus, acera und gruppenlose teile... also alles die unterste abteilung. deshalb würde ich auch nicht viel in eine eventuelle reparatur des rahmens investieren, wenn du dich hier eine weile umschaust, findest du für schmales geld sicher ein heiles und schönes GT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## combat barbie (21. März 2009)

der walter!? (von der perspektive des bildes, würde es passen..

danke für die einschätzung.. JA.. das mit der rst-gabel! ANGST!  aber immerhin ne gabel mit dämpfung!  das war es aber, was ich wissen wollte - in sachen ausstattung..
gut, dann lohnt es sich NICHT das ding wieder in originalzustand zu bringen.. aber da ich grade so gut in form bin und gern schraube, warum nicht auch daraus ein ssp basteln - ne bessere gabel krieg ich bestimmt noch irgendwoher - mein bestreben ist ja (leider) nicht, ein gut aufgebautes rad von jemandem zu kaufen..


----------



## Oggynator (21. März 2009)

Moin, etwas geduldig ist Stahl ja schon, selbst wenn dort ein Riss ist, hätte ich dort wenig Bammel per Hartlöten einen Flicken dort dann drüber zu setzen. >: http://www.radforum.de/schrott-wird-flott-mtb-30956.html?highlight=bravado 

War mit Baumarktausrüstung kein Problem und hat nun schon ein paar heftige missglückte Hüpfer über Baumstämme überstanden.

Welche Rahmenhöhe suchst du denn? kleine sind bei Ebay gerade gut vorhanden.

Andreas


----------



## DerAugsburger (17. April 2009)

Ne kurze Frage:

Wieviel Federweg geht maximal an mein GT Avalanche?

__________

gruß

Alex


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. April 2010)

Servus, ich bin seit heut morgen glücklicher besitzer eines I-Drive 0.0 Rahmen. Hab auch gleich angefangen mein Focus zu "schlachten". 
Dier erste Proberunde war schonmal genial! Nur leider ohne Sattel. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen durchmesser die Sattelstange haben muss???


----------



## planetsmasher (10. April 2010)

ohoh. genau mit der Frage habe ich mich hier auch eingeführt. war net soo clever. also so 100%ig kann Dir das aus der ferne keiner sagen, weils da wohl eine gewisse streuung geben soll. da hilft also nur selber messen am eigenen rahmen. messschieber bieten sich da an. hab damals auch festgestellt dass so ein messschieber für nen 5er beim obi echt ne gute investition ist. braucht man immer wieder mal.

ansonsten willkommen bei den verrückten hier.
und um Tofu vorzugreifen: Bilder von dem Rad wären sehr willkommen!

PS


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. April 2010)

ich hatte mir mal ein messschieber zugelegt, doch nur gott weiß, wo der sich mittlerweile befindet! (nein, bin nicht christlich...) ich denk ich werd das halbe bike  zum nächsten laden schleppen und mal nachschauen lassen, weil nen umwerfer brauch ich auch noch....

gibt es hier im rhein-main gebiet eigentlich noch nen gt-vertrieb???

Bilder werden folgen, versprochen!


----------



## versus (10. April 2010)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin seit heut morgen glücklicher besitzer eines I-Drive 0.0 Rahmen. Hab auch gleich angefangen mein Focus zu "schlachten".



gute entscheidung 




GT-IDriver schrieb:


> Dier erste Proberunde war schonmal genial! Nur leider ohne Sattel. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen durchmesser die Sattelstange haben muss???



ich habe noch nie ein i-drive (also eins der ersten generation, dem das 0.0 auch angehören müsste) mit einem anderen sattelstützendurchmesser als 31.6mm gesehen!

beim umwerfer bin ich mir ohne messen nicht so sicher. ich würde mit 80%iger sicherheit 31.8mm / DP / TS sagen.

@lemmy: echt, so doofe fragen hast du mal gestellt


----------



## planetsmasher (10. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich habe noch nie ein i-drive (also eins der ersten generation, dem das 0.0 auch angehören müsste) mit einem anderen sattelstützendurchmesser als 31.6mm gesehen!



ich auch nicht, aber die versammelten Forumseminenzen waren sich damals einig, dass es ohne selber messen nicht geht.

und ich stell heute immernoch mindestens genauso doofe fragen. nur nicht mehr öffentlich 

mit dem umwerfer musste übrigens aufpassen, bei mir im STS-XCR passt ums verrecken kein SRAM-Umwerfer an den Hinterbau, weil da der Platz für das längs zur Fahrtrichtung angebrachte Schellen-Scharnier zu knapp ist. (versteht eigtl. jemand ausser mir was ich da schreibe?


----------



## versus (10. April 2010)

ging es da nicht um ein zaskar, o. a. hardtail?

bei den alu-hts sind die durchmesser tatsächlich innerhalb eines jahrgangs von der rahmengrösse abhängig gewesen. ich hatte ein rotes zaskar aus dem selben jahr in 18 und 19 zoll. das kleine hatte 27.0, das grosse 27.2


----------



## planetsmasher (10. April 2010)

nöö. es ging ganz eindeutig um ein STS-XCR. is ja auch wurscht jetzt. ich hab mir damals binnen 24 stunden nen messschieber besorgt und die anschaffung nicht bereut. momentan ist das gute stück zwar auch nicht auffindbar, aber das messschieber app fürs iphone ist tatsächlich auch brauchbar. zumindest wenns nur darum geht nen sattelstützendurchmesser zu ermitteln. und kost garnix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-IDriver (10. April 2010)

so, ich war mir mal kurz ne Simplon Alustütze fürn 10er holen . Und die 31,6 kann ich bestätigen!

Mit Sattel fährt es sich um Welten besser! GOIL!!!

Jetzt bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich meinen Ringle Lenker verkaufen und mir nen etwas leichtern DH_lenker zulegen soll......


----------



## versus (11. April 2010)

ohne foto gibts keine weiteren tipps ;-)


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ohne foto gibts keine weiteren tipps ;-)


----------



## GT-IDriver (11. April 2010)

ja ok, heutabend nach feierabend lad ich die ersten bilder hoch...


----------



## GT-IDriver (12. April 2010)

irgendwie klappt des mit dem hochladen nicht!!!

ich kann die bilder auswählen, aber er lädt sie nicht hoch.... was mach ich falsch???


----------



## GT-IDriver (15. April 2010)

so nun endlich sie ersten pics von meiner neuanschaffung...


----------



## planetsmasher (15. April 2010)

wäre vielleicht im zeigt her-Thread besser aufgehoben...
oder dank des Lenker-Ungetüms im Verg,,, nee ich sachs nicht.

also das Bike hat definitiv Potential. Da geht noch einiges.


----------



## versus (15. April 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> also das Bike hat definitiv Potential. Da geht noch einiges.



"luft nach oben" kann man auch sagen


----------



## GT-IDriver (16. April 2010)

step by step.... die Gabel muss natürlich auch noch getauscht werden....
so wie ich weis  hat der Dämpfer hinten ne einbaulänge von 165. kann man da dann auch was "grösseres" einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. April 2010)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> step by step.... die Gabel muss natürlich auch noch getauscht werden....



den lenker halte ich für den vordringlichsten schritt.



GT-IDriver schrieb:


> so wie ich weis  hat der Dämpfer hinten ne einbaulänge von 165. kann man da dann auch was "grösseres" einbauen?



nein.

aufbautipps fallen wirklich aus dem rahmen dieses threads. mach doch bitte wirklich im "zeigt her..." weiter, damit die FAQ halbwegs übersichtlich bleiben.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. April 2010)

die vorstechende leuchtkraft des lenkers,drückt meines erachtens,das bewusste entfernen von diesem bike aus.


----------



## GT-IDriver (24. April 2010)

ich hätt da mal ne frage.... Welches schellenmaß brauch ich für den umwerfer an meinem i-drive?
ich find mein messschieber nicht!!!!!

und der lenker wird demnächst gegen einen schwarzen Amazing Toys Slugger getauscht.....


----------



## MartinE (21. Juni 2010)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> ...Kataloge ...





Gehen leider (nicht) mehr.


----------



## RidgeBack (4. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich suche für mein idrive team (2001) eine Bowdenzugführung (unter dem Tretlager). Die ist bei mir gerissen - gibt es die noch irgendwo oder muss ich die kleben oder zusammenbasteln?


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (14. August 2010)

hab ein problem ne passende 26,6mm stütze für mein karakoram zu finden. Die Stütze muss länger als 250mm sein und auch zwingend silber bis chrom...
hat jemand hierzu ne idee? Bin schon ein wenig verzweifelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. August 2010)

FreshAirJunkie schrieb:


> hab ein problem ne passende 26,6mm stütze für mein karakoram zu finden. Die Stütze muss länger als 250mm sein und auch zwingend silber bis chrom...
> hat jemand hierzu ne idee? Bin schon ein wenig verzweifelt



Heißt "passend", dass sie ein bestimmtes Baujahr haben soll? Ansonsten geht ja jede Kalloy (kann wohl jeder Radhänlder ordern) oder ohne Setback sowas hier. Die schriftzüge bekommst du mit Nagellackentferner oder Aceton runter:

http://cgi.ebay.de/TAQ-33-Patent-Sa...-/270619743881?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (14. August 2010)

[...was] 





kingmoe schrieb:


> Heißt "passend"]



passend heisst, dass es eine passende Stütze sein soll 

Also das Maß, aber auch die Qualität bzw. der "Name" sollte passen. Hätt z.b. lieber ne Syncros oder Campa, als ne TAQ33 oder BBB.


----------



## MartinE (14. August 2010)

Admin bitte verschieben...


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (15. August 2010)

MartinE schrieb:


> Admin bitte verschieben...



Dich?

Es geht hier um eine BERATUNG, kein GESUCH!!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. März 2011)

Weiss hier jemand ob ein T-Gear spider auf ne GT Kurbel passt ?


----------



## Bastelbirne (18. März 2011)

Bei mir geht leider keiner der Katalog-Links  
Hab nur ich das Problem???
Ich hab zwar den benötigten Katalog auch so im Netz gefunden, wär aber trotzdem geil, wenn die Links gingen!


----------



## tempest-boy (2. August 2011)

Hi, ich interessiere mich z Zt sehr fürs Force Carbon 2011, würde jedoch gerne tapered Steuerrohr fahren... Bei den Alu-Versionen weiß ich dass sie kkonisch sind jedoch find ich nicht heraus obs die Plastemodelle auch sind?!?
und hat jemand schon ein Bild des weißen Force Carbon Ultimate gesehen?


----------



## cyclery.de (2. August 2011)

Hallo,

die 2011er Force Carbon Modell haben ein Standard 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. 
FÃ¼r 2012 bekommen sie aber - wie die Alu-Modelle - auch ein Tapered Steuerrohr verpasst. Die in Westeuropa verfÃ¼gbaren Ausstattungsvarianten sind Expert (3.999 â¬) und Pro (4.999 â¬). Von einer Ultimate Ausstattung habe ich wahrlich noch nichts gehÃ¶rt.


----------



## cyclery.de (2. August 2011)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## Kint (2. August 2011)

...weil ichs grade sehe:



Bastelbirne schrieb:


> Bei mir geht leider keiner der Katalog-Links
> Hab nur ich das Problem??? Ich hab zwar den benötigten Katalog auch so im Netz gefunden, wär aber trotzdem geil, wenn die Links gingen!




Die Kataloge gibts hier:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=4993


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (4. August 2011)

es gibt das Force Carbon Expert - Bright Blue ; Force Carbon Ultimate - White; Force Carbon Pro - Neon Yellow; Force Carbon Sport - Bright Green.
so steht es auf der GT seite. gibt von dem ultimate gibt es aber kein bild. vielleicht hat ja einer eins???


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. April 2012)

Weiß einer von Euch ob diese GT BMX KB-Schrauben 

( http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-GT-BMX-...Accessories&hash=item4603406346#ht_500wt_1413 )

auch bei MTB Kurbeln passen!?


----------



## ciepie (6. August 2012)

Bin seit kurzem Besitzer von einem force carbon pro mit der Rahmennummer F080907148.
Kann man an Hand der Rahmnennummer das Baujahr feststellen?


----------



## killa187 (7. August 2012)

Gibt es inzwischen eine Firma die in BRD die Garantieabwicklung uebernimmt ?!?! Mein Haendler ist Pleite bzw. nicht erreichbar und mein GT hat ein defekt. Rad ist von 2011. Und JA ich habe den Hinweis beim GT Forum gelesen das es derzeit keinen Support in BRD gibt, aber der Hinweis ist schon seit mindestens 2008 drin, vieleicht hat sich ja was geaendert.


----------



## Kruko (7. August 2012)

ciepie schrieb:


> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer von einem force carbon pro mit der Rahmennummer F080907148.
> Kann man an Hand der Rahmnennummer das Baujahr feststellen?



Kann man leider nicht mehr.



killa187 schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen eine Firma die in BRD die Garantieabwicklung uebernimmt ?!?! Mein Haendler ist Pleite bzw. nicht erreichbar und mein GT hat ein defekt. Rad ist von 2011. Und JA ich habe den Hinweis beim GT Forum gelesen das es derzeit keinen Support in BRD gibt, aber der Hinweis ist schon seit mindestens 2008 drin, vieleicht hat sich ja was geaendert.



Such den Vertrieb von Cannondale. Alternative wäre ganz lieb hier im Forum bei cyclery anzufragen.


----------



## killa187 (8. August 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Such den Vertrieb von Cannondale. Alternative wäre ganz lieb hier im Forum bei cyclery anzufragen.




Danke fuer die Info ;-)


----------



## GT1991 (3. September 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
wieß jemand welcher Steuersatz genau im Team Avalanche 1991 verbaut wurde? Im GT Prospekt steht "Tioga 1 1/8'' Oversize ..."  Steuersatz, tatsächlich ist aber einer mit Aufdruck "Shimano Deore XT" drin.
Kann das ein HP-M736  sein? Weiß das jemand mit Sicherheit?
Danke, Gruß Markus


----------



## MadProetchen (1. November 2012)

Moin Moin,

auf der (fast aussichtslosen) Suche nach einer passablen original Klemme für mein 92er Kara TQS
sind mir diese Klemmen in die Hände gefallen:





kann die jemand zeitlich einordnen?

schonmal Danke für Eure Einschätzungen
Glück auf
der Markus

p.s.: falls ich hier im falschen Fred gelandet sein sollte.....naja sorry


----------



## GT1991 (2. November 2012)

Hi, 
die sind weder von 91 noch von 92 (hab Kataloge aus dieser Zeit)
Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadProetchen (3. November 2012)

GT1991 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die sind weder von 91 noch von 92 (hab Kataloge aus dieser Zeit)
> Gruß Markus



na gut dann können wa diese baujahre schonmal ausgrenzen
danke markus

ich denke...die schelle wird "jüngeren" baujahres sein...
vieleicht...95...96....
und der solo schnellspanner?..
solche dinger wurden doch nur an "lowbudget" modellen verbaut...
glaube ich....
aber glauben heisst nich wissen....ne?

glück auf
der namensvetter


----------



## Humdy (25. Februar 2013)

Kollegen,
Mir ist dieses '96 Zaskar in 16'' angeboten worden. Dazu zwei Fragen: Meines Wissens wurden ab '96 V-Brakes verbaut. Ist ein Aufbau des Rahmens mit Cantis möglich?
Ich bin 1.77 gross (klein), Schritt 79 cm. Passt da ein 16''?
Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2013)

Cantibremse geht, da noch die Umlengöse am Sattelrohr vorhanden ist. Größe sehe ich als grenzwertig an.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. Februar 2013)

Kann mir hier jemand sagen, was ein für beide Seiten fairer Preis für mein Tequesta wäre? Gekauft habe ich es 1992, soll aber wohl ein 91er sein. Die Farbe ist eine blaue Lasur mit weißem Unterlack. Alles original außer Vorbau, U-brake und DX Shifter/Bremsen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die GT-Kurbel Fahrer: Welche Achsenlänge braucht man da bei einem Zaskar?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. April 2013)

wollte den Rahmen auch gerade kaufen. 

nachdem ich 20 mal verglichen habe, bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, daß er am Ausfallende-Ansatz Sitzstrebe nachgeschweißt wurde. bei meinen anderen Zaskar-Rahmen ist die Schweißraupe gleichmäßig

ist der Rahmen  http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1874486#p1874486


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. April 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die GT-Kurbel Fahrer: Welche Achsenlänge braucht man da bei einem Zaskar?



habe die gleiche Frage


----------



## Kruko (14. April 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die GT-Kurbel Fahrer: Welche Achsenlänge braucht man da bei einem Zaskar?



Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dann habe ich eine 122 mm Achse verbaut. Das sollte die selbe Achslänge wie bei der alten St-Kurbel sein.


 @Matze010

Der Rahmen sieht am Ausfallende wirklich komisch aus. Wenn es so vom Werk war, so hätte es ein BLEM-Rahmen sein müssen. Von daher würde ich auf einen Defekt tippen und die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. April 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dann habe ich eine 122 mm Achse verbaut. Das sollte die selbe Achslänge wie bei der alten St-Kurbel sein.
> 
> 
> Danke gt-heini ! Ich besorg mir dann demnächst mal ein 122er und berichte wie es ausging.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. April 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> gt-heini schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danke gt-heini ! Ich besorg mir dann demnächst mal ein 122er und berichte wie es ausging.
> ...


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. April 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> GT-Musa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ja, mach mal bitte!
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. April 2013)

(wenn Jörg mit 122 mm recht hat, ist es egal ob 122 oder 122,5

bei der neusten generation vierkant-lx-innenlager UN55 ist aus der einseitigen, billigen kunststoff-schale wieder eine alu-schale geworden

bei UN54 ist diese noch aus kunststoff

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Innenlager-BB-UN55-73mm-Innenlagerbreite.html


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. April 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> (wenn Jörg mit 122 mm recht hat, ist es egal ob 122 oder 122,5
> 
> bei der neusten generation vierkant-lx-innenlager UN55 ist aus der einseitigen, billigen kunststoff-schale wieder eine alu-schale geworden
> 
> ...




Danke für die Info!


----------



## KuGe (28. Mai 2013)

Hat hier schon mal jemand versucht an den i-dxc 1.0 Modellen (und baugleiche) die einen 152mm Dämpfer verbaut haben einen mit größerer Einbaulänge einzusetzen?


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. August 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> GT-Musa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ja, mach mal bitte!
> ...


----------



## SirTobi11 (1. September 2013)

Hallo! Ich bin komplett neu hier und begrüße erstmal alle Gtler 

Nun zu meiner Frage: ich überlege mir ein neues GT 2013 Karakoram zu kaufen und stehe nun vor folgener Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Karakoram 1.0 und dem Hans Rey??? Da das 1.0 teurer ist gehe ich davon aus, dass es auch qualitativ besser ist, oder wo liegt da der Unterschied? Klar gibt es das Hans Rey im coolen weiß/gold, aber das silber/blau/geld des 1.0er sieht auch recht geil aus. Also, wo sind die Unterschiede? Schaltung? Gabel? Bremse? Hab ich was vergessen?

Würde eines der Bikes natürlich günstig kaufen und war schon bei mir in der Nähe beim Händler...Der will für das 1.0er 979 , Hans Rey 849...will keinem auf die Füße treten, aber kauft man dann nicht doch lieber im Net, da gibts wahnsinnige Preisunterschiede  Klar hätte ich beim Händler immer nen besseres Gefühl und wahrscheinlich auch den besseren Service...

Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar und wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag 

P.S. Will max. 1.000 Euro ausgeben!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. September 2013)

SirTobi11 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin komplett neu hier und begrüße erstmal alle Gtler
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage: ich überlege mir ein neues GT 2013 Karakoram zu kaufen und stehe nun vor folgener Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Karakoram 1.0 und dem Hans Rey??? Da das 1.0 teurer ist gehe ich davon aus, dass es auch qualitativ besser ist, oder wo liegt da der Unterschied? Klar gibt es das Hans Rey im coolen weiß/gold, aber das silber/blau/geld des 1.0er sieht auch recht geil aus. Also, wo sind die Unterschiede? Schaltung? Gabel? Bremse? Hab ich was vergessen?
> 
> ...



Die Unterschiede liegen in der Ausstattung des Rades. Die Rahmen sind gleich. GT's bekommst Du eigentlich nur bei einem Händler. Es gibt natürlich auch Händler, welche versenden. Mein Händler in der Nähe macht dies auch. Schau einfach mal auf der *HP* nach. Dort wirst Du auch bessere Preise finden. Und bei Deiner Grenze von 1000 kommt dort sogar ein Zaskar in betracht.


----------



## SirTobi11 (1. September 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede liegen in der Ausstattung des Rades. Die Rahmen sind gleich. GT's bekommst Du eigentlich nur bei einem HÃ¤ndler. Es gibt natÃ¼rlich auch HÃ¤ndler, welche versenden. Mein HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he macht dies auch. Schau einfach mal auf der *HP* nach. Dort wirst Du auch bessere Preise finden. Und bei Deiner Grenze von 1000â¬ kommt dort sogar ein Zaskar in betracht.



Hi und danke fÃ¼r die schnelle Antwort. Da ich ein absoluter "Amateur" im Bereich Ausstattung bin, kann ich auch nicht sagen welches Bike jetzt besser darsteht...Kann mir einer detailiertere Fakten nennen, bitte!? Welche Bremse, Gabel, Schaltung etc. ist an welchem Bike besser???

Auf dem Zaskar saÃ ich auch schon, nur gefÃ¤llt mir die ausschliessliche Daumenschaltung nicht


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2013)

Kann hier jemand einschätzen was ne GT DH Kurbel ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/127325?in=set ) so an Wert hat !?

Danke!


----------



## moped-tobias (2. November 2013)

Moin!

Mal rein interessehalber - haben die Ballburnished-Rahmen über den Decals noch nen Klarlack?

Danke!


----------



## cleiende (2. November 2013)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mal rein interessehalber - haben die Ballburnished-Rahmen über den Decals noch nen Klarlack?
> 
> Danke!



Nö. Sonst könnte man die ja auch nicht aufpolieren.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. November 2013)

Kein Klarlack. Weder unter, noch über den Decals.


----------



## moped-tobias (3. November 2013)

Mit dem polieren macht Sinn! hehe 

Danke euch!


----------



## gnss (10. November 2013)

Wie wurde bei GT gemessen? Ist 52cm mitte-mitte ein 20" oder größer?


----------



## Kruko (10. November 2013)

Gemessen wird Mitte - Mitte. Wenn du 52 cm dort misst, ist es ein 20 Zoll Rahmen. Normalmaß dann eher 21 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toadstool (9. Januar 2014)

Liebe GT-Connaisseure,
Hab diesen Rahmen aus der US-Bucht gefischt, war nicht wirklich teuer. Keine Dellen und Risse, nur das Tretlagergewinde ist doch etwas vermackt. Ich glaube ja einen Zaskar vor mir zu haben, aber glauben bedeutet ja "nichts wissen"…

Könnt ihr vielleicht erkennen um welche spezies es sich hier handelt?

Danke,
Didi


----------



## Kruko (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
sollte ein 16 Zoll Zaskar LE aus 1998 in Acid Blue sein. Viel Spaß damit


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Toadstool (9. Januar 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sollte ein 16 Zoll Zaskar LE aus 1998 in Acid Blue sein. Viel Spaß damit



Hallelujah!
Danke! Da geht ein Jugendtraum in Erfüllung!


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Januar 2014)

Toadstool schrieb:


> Hallelujah!
> Danke! Da geht ein Jugendtraum in Erfüllung!



Na endlich hat sich jemand erbarmt! Ich bin auf den Aufbau gespannt! 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Zaskar LE in 16" für nen verdammt schmalen Taler:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/400572196020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Toadstool (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo!
Den Hinweis hab ich gar nicht bemerkt, na da bin ich aber froh das es bei mir gelandet ist, 
es hat sich sozusagen meiner erbarmt, mit den volllständigen Decals wär es vermutlich eh gleich weg gewesen…

Das Zaskar wird als Fahrmaschine aufgebaut, plusminus timecorret und eine Z2 Atom Bomb
wartet auch schon…


----------



## der_Wolf (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand weiter Helfen ich suche die Dämpferlänge des neuen GT Fury 2014 (Größe L)?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

die Dämpferlänge (für alle Größen) beträgt 241mm (mit 76mm Hub).

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## der_Wolf (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort also passt mein double barrel...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Queristmehr (14. Mai 2014)

weis nicht so recht wo ichs einstellen soll aber evtl. passts ja hier! 
ein video wie man die lager wartet beim force sanction etc. vieleicht hilfts ja einem






rock on


----------



## Thias (28. Juli 2014)

Wie es aussieht habe ich ein RTS1 aus den Kleinanzeigen gefischt. Ich hab jetzt nicht so die Ahnung von diesen Rahmen und hab im Classikabteil einen Aufbauthread eröffnet. Dort habe ich auch ein Bild gepostet, wo an sieht, dass der Gegenhalter für den Bremszug fehlt. Kann mir jemand näheres zu dem Teil sagen und/oder ein Bild posten? Am besten in dem Tread im Klassikforum, damit alles beisammenbleibt.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. August 2014)

Ein Bild hat Matze010 hier schon gepostet:


Matze010 schrieb:


> der Verkäufer soll sich auf die Suche nach dieser Brems-Wippe machen:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8WFnoErtf38/Sezt5gMI0DI/AAAAAAAAAzY/f_NaVhkoyik/s320/cam_193.jpg
> ...


Wenn ich mir die Bilder von angebotenen Rahmen im www ansehe, fehlt die Wippe oft. Beim Stahlhinterbau wiederum (bei einigen zumindest) ist das anders gelöst. Da bleibt offenbar Raum zum Improvisieren.


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2014)

Moin,

hab mir ein 2012er GT Distortion geschnappt 

Gibts seitens GT ne Angabe bzgl. Mindesteinstecktiefen von Sattelstützen?
Oder ist "lediglich" auf die Einstecktiefe des Sattelstützenherstellers zu achten?


Danke


----------



## looka (22. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Rahmengrößen von mitte 90er Zaskars.
Welche Größe ist bei 1,90 m und 89 cm SH zu empfehlen? Reicht 19" oder doch lieber 20"?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei GT reicht 19 Zoll 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo, habe eine Frage zu den Gabeln bzgl. GT Force Carbon Pro - 1 1/8 schaft. Hat von Euch schon jmd. eine tapered Gabel verbaut ist das möglich mit ec44??, da fast keine anderen mehr zu kaufen sind.


----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2015)

Wie soll das funktionieren? Du willst ein dickeres Rohr durch ein dünneres schieben. Es gibt noch genug Gabeln in 1 1/8 Zoll. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Juli 2015)

indem der untere Steuersatz außen liegt und etwas höher baut, so in der Theorie...
leider gibt es immer mehr aktuelle Gabeln in tapered..


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Juli 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...satz-Unterteil-p35013/black-EC44-40-o6945281/

hat das schon jmd. probiert?


----------



## Thias (22. Juli 2015)

Und wie willst du die 1,5" Schale in das 1 1/8" Lenkrohr schieben?


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Juli 2015)

geht anscheinend nur mit einem zero stack 1 1/8 aka semi integrated Steuersatz
Meine Frage gibt der Rahmen das her?


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2015)

Du bist echt beratungsresistent. Zum einem hat das Force Carbon einen integrierten Steuersatz und das Steuerrohr ist nur für einen 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft ausgelegt. Es gibt mehr als genug Gabeln für das Force. Ob nun Fox oder Rock Shox. In 140 -150 mm haben beide Hersteller etwas im Programm. 26 Zoll ist da mittlerweile schon eher das Problem. Ist aber alles ein frage des Geldes. Schnäppchen werden halt rarer und man muss bei Wünschen das entsprechende Geld auf den Tisch legen.

Und das es ja keine Gabeln mehr gibt, hat meine Schnellsuche bei bc gleich einen Treffer

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Revelation-RCT3-Solo-Air-26-Federgabel-p35840/


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Juli 2015)

shit, wäre zu schön gewesen...


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Gabel, leider wesentlich zu teuer! Welche Gabeln fährt ihr in eurem GT Force?


----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2015)

tomking999 schrieb:


> Danke für die Gabel, leider wesentlich zu teuer! Welche Gabeln fährt ihr in eurem GT Force?


. Was stellst du dir denn vor? Billiger wird es wohl nur mit einer gut gebrauchten Gabel aus dem bikemarkt.

Ich fahre eine Fox 32 talas mit steckachse. Liegt preislich weit über der Rock Shox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (22. Juli 2015)

Wichtig wäre zu wissen welches Baujahr das Force Carbon Pro hat. Jenachdem gibts passende Steuersätze für Tapered. Z.B. die 2014er haben IS52 Unterteile, da geht das auch mit integriertem Steuersatz. Bei den älteren mit schmaleren integrierten Steuersätzen schauts aber echt mau aus.


----------



## Retromann (30. Juli 2015)

Hallihallo an alle GTisten,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem GT Ricochet von '95. Ein phantastisches Bike, vor ca. 5 Jahren über ne Anzeige hier im Forum ergattert  Leider mußte ich wg. Knieproblemen pausieren und will jetzt wieder loslegen. Da ich zu wenig Zeit zum Selebrmachen habe, hab ich's zum Laden meines Vertrauens gebracht und soweit, so gut. ABER, die vorderen Ritzel sind ziemlich abgenagt und müssen getauscht werden. Dummerweise gab's für diese Kurbelgarnitur-Einheit mal eine Rückruf-Aktion und man bekommt sie nicht mehr. Das Innenlager ist auch fällig und nun stehen wir vor dem Problem, daß heute bekommbares Zeug nicht mehr paßt. Ich bring evtl. was durcheinander, aber es gehört wohl ein 112er Innenlager hinein, aber es gibt nur noch 111er oder 113er (kann das sein?). Oder paßt die Kurbelgarnitur nicht. alles aktuelle ist auf 9er oder 10er Kassetten ausgelegt, und ich hab hinten halt nur 7 Ritzel... Zum Mäuse melken!
Ich hab jetzt hier im Forum schon herumgestöbert aber nichts gefunden. Kriegt man noch irgendwo Teile für so ein Rad? Alle Links, die mir hier begegnet sind, gibt es nicht mehr 
Habt ihr Tipps? Vielen Dank!!!!


p.s. Ich werd dann auch gerne Bilder posten, aber momentan steht's halt im Laden. Schönes Grün auf jeden Fall und die Ausstattung dürfte laut Katalog gar nicht sein...


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mir einen anderen Laden suchen, dieser will anscheinend nur teures modernes Zubehör verkaufen.
Nach länegern Suchen habe ich in BS einen Laden gefunden der auf noch repariert statt wie andere nur auszutauschen. Zudem bekommt er (komischerweise bei den gleichen Großhändlern wie die anderen) passende Ersatzteile, auch für 18Gang Schaltungen.


----------



## Kruko (30. Juli 2015)

Schau doch einfach mal im Classic- oder youngtimer-Forum vorbei. Falls dort nichts zu finden ist, dann bleibt da noch eBay. 

Es muss halt das Innenlager zur Kurbel passen. Ansonsten hast du Platzprobleme zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Retromann (30. Juli 2015)

Hey, das ging ja schonmal fix. Danke euch beiden! 
Nein, teuren Kram wollen die nicht verkaufen. Bisher hat die komplette Überholung inkl. neuer Kurbelgarnitur 70,- gekostet (wegen der Rückruf-Aktion gab's wohl ne Gutschrift von Shimano). Ich war vorher bei nem anderen Laden (MTB-Spezialist HAHA!!), der hat nach 5 Sekunden gesagt "mit so nem Rad fange ich erst gar nicht an, das ist ja totaler Dreck!"
Der jetzige gibt sich richtig Mühe, hat mir alles haarklein erklärt und gezeigt. Aber auch der kann nicht alles kennen und können. Es ist wohl so, daß bei Shimano nach 10 Jahren der Support aufhört, evtl. liegt vielleicht noch irgendwo was rum, aber wer weiß. Es gab da anscheinend schon mehrere Telefonate zwischen meinen Fahrradmann und den Fachleuten dort. Das Innenlager, das zur Kurbel passen würde, ist wohl entweder zu breit oder zu schmal für den Rahmen (und abfräsen will er ihn nicht, was ich schonmal lobenswert finde, hätte es ja auch einfach machen können, ohne es mir zu sagen). Und das ist aber wohl die einzige Kurbel, die er auftreiben konnte, die mit 7-fach klarkommt.
Er wollte mir den genauen Typ von der Originalkurbel aufschreiben, damit ich auch mal danach suchen kann.
Ich hatte halt gehofft, daß die Spezialisten hier eine Quelle kennen...



p.s. kann mir denn jemand von euch sagen, wie die genaue Bezeichnung der Kurbelgarnitur von damals war? Würde eine Shimano FC-M730 passen? Oder worauf muß ich bei der Suche achten, damit das Ding dann auch paßt?
Wie gesagt, es ist ein GT Ricochet, allerdings mit Alu-Rahmen. Seriennr. habe ich mir dummerweise nicht aufgeschrieben, bevor ich's weggebracht hab... Baujahr müßte '95 sein.

p.p.s. hmmmm, laut Wikipedia wäre eine FC-M735 die richtige - finde ich aber nirgends. Die 730 gibt's mehrfach...


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Es gibt z.B. Von Stronglite oder TA Specialities noch Kettenblätter in allen Lochkreisen (sollte bei Dir 110mm 5Arm sein, wenns denn ne 730er Kurbel ist die bei der 735er Gruppe verbaut wurde (das ist Fakt)).

Passende Innenlager gibt es in der Bucht zu Hauf, bei einer 730er Kurbel brauchst Du eine 122,5er Welle. Der Rahmen hat BSA Gewinde, die Gehäusebreite (68 oder 73mm) weiß ich bei dem Rahmen nicht auswendig, kann man aber messen.

Mit diesen Werten lässt es sich dann easy shoppen und ein industriegelagertes Innenlager, z.B. von Kinex, ist schnell gefunden und bestellt. Kostet um 15,-€.

Neue Kurbel und sonstiges Gedöns braucht es schlicht nicht. Und ob das Kettenblatt nun für 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 24, 27 oder 30 Gang Schaltungen ist, spielt keine Geige.

Nun viel Erfolg beim Wiederherstellen und Fotos im "Zeigt her Eure GT's" Thread einstellen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retromann (9. August 2015)

Hey Gerrit, 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort, das hilft 
Aber meinst du bei Innenlager Breite nicht 112,5 anstatt 122,5 - bin verwirrt...
Die alte Kurbel habe ich nicht mehr, weil es irgendwann dafür von Shimano eine Rückruf-Aktion gab und mein Radmann sie deshalb eingeschickt hat. Er hat eine neue dafür günstiger bekommen, aber die paßt jetzt dummerweise doch nicht. Ich weiß nicht, was genau für eine original verbaut war. Aber laut meiner Recherche müßte an diesen Rahmen doch eine 730er ranpassen, oder? Denn die findet man leicht. Bevor ich's vergesse, de Kassette ist 7-fach.


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Da war wohl eine 730er dran. Und passt eine 122,5er Welle, das weiß ich mit Sicherheit. Die Kurbeln bekommt man bei den Klassikern oder in der Bucht.

Rückruf und einschicken nach über 20 Jahren? Da wollte jemand ein Geschäft machen... Bei mir lief eine gebraucht Kurbel einige Jahre und fünfstellige HM ohne Mucken.


----------



## Retromann (9. August 2015)

Super, nochmal danke. Die Ritzel waren sehr abgenagt, und da wohl keine passenden neuen aufzutreiben waren (haben wohl nur bei Shimano direkt angefragt), wollten sie die ganze Kurbelgarnitur tauschen. Aber alles vorher mit mir abgesprochen. Auf die Idee, mal bei ebay zu suchen, hätte ich ja auch früher kommen können....


----------



## Mzungu (9. August 2015)

tomking999 schrieb:


> Danke für die Gabel, leider wesentlich zu teuer! Welche Gabeln fährt ihr in eurem GT Force?



RS Lyrik 170 mm Coil im 2011er Carbon. Lichtjahre besser als die 150 mm Revelation die vorher drin war. Und die 170 mm tun der Geometrie auch nicht weh. Hab ich übrigens hier im Bikemarkt für 180 Euro gekauft.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. August 2015)

@Retromann - Also am 95er Ricochet (das 93er und das 94er hatten einen Stahlrahmen) war original eine Shimano Alivio Compact Drive Kurbel FC-MC12 mit 42/34/24 Zähnen dran. Der Umwerfer war ein Shimano Alivio FD-MC12, das Schaltwerk ein Shimano STX RD-MC32 mit 7-fach-Kassette (11-28). Leider sind Kurbeln in der Preiskategorie der FC-MC12 schlecht dokumentiert, aber das der Alivio-Gruppe zugehörige Innenlager war das BB-LP25. Da LP für Low Profile steht, war die FC-MC12 wohl eine Low-Profile-Kurbel. Danach dürfte bei einer Kettenlinie von 47,5 mm die Achslänge 107 mm oder 110 mm betragen haben. Die GT-Alurahmen funktionieren wohl alle mit einer Kettenlinie von 47,5 mm. Die Gehäusebreite ist beim 95er Ricochet sicher, wie bei GTs dieser Zeit üblich, 73 mm. Das ist ein Standard-Format, wo man nichts vom Tretlagergehäuse abschleifen muss. Das aktuelle BB-UN55 mit BSA-Gewinde für Gehäusebreite 73 mm gibt es mit Achslängen 107 mm, 110 mm und 122,5 mm bei jedem besser sortierten Internet-Anbieter und kann auch von jedem Händler besorgt werden.

Nun ist die Frage: Was ist aktuell dran, also welche Kurbel, welcher Umwerfer und welches Schaltwerk, und was soll dran.

Dass da eine 730er Kurbel (eine FC-M735 gab es nicht) dran sein sollte, ist verwunderlich. Das ist weder eine Compact Drive noch eine Low Profile Kubel. Das bedeutet, dass der Vorbesitzer ganz schön am Bike gebaut haben muss, denn zu dieser Kurbel gehören auch das schon angesprochene Innenlager mit breiterer Welle und ein Umwerfer für große Kettenblätter.


----------



## Retromann (14. August 2015)

Vielen Dank @Leuchtentrager 
Mist, das ist alles komplizierter als ich dachte...
Momentan ist gar nix dran, die alte wurde abmontiert (war sicher noch die Werksausstattung) und wg. der oben erwähnten Rückrufaktion an Shimano eingeschickt. Jetzt geht es darum eine Kurbelgarnitur inkl. Lager und Ritzeln zu bekommen, die an's Rad paßt.
Laut Wikipedia gab's ne 735. Bin verwirrt...

Ich wollte wissen ob die FC-M730 dran paßt, weil man die recht gut bekommt...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (15. August 2015)

Na ja, dann kannst Du eine 730er nehmen. Dazu ein aktuelles BB-UN55 BSA 73mm mit 122,5 mm Achslänge. Dazu sinnigerweise einen Umwerfer, der zur Kurbel passt, also einen XT FD-M735, einen DX FD-M650 oder einen LX FD-M560. Und damit es ein bisschen hübsch aussieht, das dazugehörige Schaltwerk, also RD-M735, RD-M650 oder RD-M560. Ich würde gleich die XT-Teile nehmen, so groß ist der Preisunterschied nicht. Als Kassette kannst Du eine aktuelle CS-HG50 nehmen mit der Abstufung Deiner Wahl.


----------



## Retromann (17. August 2015)

Geil, nochmal Danke!!


----------



## maatik (7. November 2015)

Hallo, ich suche den Katalog in dem damals das GT LTS Thermoplast drin war. Die Links die auftreiben konnte sind entweder tot oder enthalten nicht das LTS Thermo. War doch 96, oder ?

Kann mir hier jemand aushelfen ?

Vielen Dank schonmal, Grüsse maat


----------



## Davidbelize (11. November 2015)

maatik schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche den Katalog in dem damals das GT LTS Thermoplast drin war. Die Links die auftreiben konnte sind entweder tot oder enthalten nicht das LTS Thermo. War doch 96, oder ?
> 
> Kann mir hier jemand aushelfen ?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal, Grüsse maat



mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.GT (11. November 2015)

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## maatik (11. November 2015)

Die habe ich alle schon durch, nirgends was drin. Weiß jetzt auch warum, bzw. habe da was gelesen:

LTS Thermoplast gab es damals nur als Frame-Set, nicht als Komplettbike. Ab 97 gab es das Thermoplast erstmalig als Komplettbike, dann aber mit der Bezeichnung STS.

Richtig?

Gruss maatik


----------



## Mr.GT (11. November 2015)

Schau mal, aus meinem Fundus! Von 1998...


----------



## toastet (11. November 2015)

LTS nicht STS


----------



## Mr.GT (11. November 2015)

Sory, hab im 1995-97 Katalog sowie im Bike-Workshop 1996 & 1997 nicht ein LTS-Thermo finden können, selbst nicht als Frameset!


----------



## maatik (11. November 2015)

Das ist auch mein Ergebnis der Recherche.
Es gab wohl ein Frameset, dann aber nicht im Katalog.
Vielleicht in irgendeinem US-Katalog, ka.
Die erstem Katalog-Thermoplasten die ich finden konnte waren die STS-Thermoplast 1997.
Schon kurios.

Danke dir für die Mühe des Rauskramens!

Gruss maat


----------



## Kruko (12. November 2015)

Ich bezweifle fast, dass das LTS Thermo überhaupt im Katalog war. Es wurde mitten in der Saison nachgeschoben und sehr schnell durch das STS ersetzt.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. November 2015)

...deswegen ists ja eins der seltensten GTs für mich und jeder sollte eins haben..auch wenn sich nach heutigen Maßstäben der Hinterbau anfühlt, als rührt die Omi im Kuchenteig 

Aber schon seltsam, dass sie trotz der kurzen Produktionszeit immerhin zwei verschiedene Sitzrohrmuffen aufgelegt haben..

VG
peru


----------



## maatik (12. November 2015)

Du meinst zwei verschiedene Durchmesser oder anders konstruiert ?
Ich habe einen LTS Rahmen, kenne sehr viele Pics, mir ist da nie was aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (12. November 2015)

IIRC gab es nur eine Version vom LTS-Thermoplast. Das sind ja bekanntlich die mit der Titanbrücke. Diese gab es meines Wissens nur als Rahmen zu kaufen.
Kurz darauf (halbes Jahr?) kamen dann die STS raus, so wie sie im Katalog zu finden sind. Ohne Titan. Die STS gab es dann mit wechselnden Designs. Aber vom LTS Thermo gab es nur eines.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. November 2015)

...ein Modell ist korrekt, dennoch gab es zwei Sitzrohrmuffen, die sich lediglich in der Zugführung unterscheiden..ich hatte schon beide Versionen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unte...leich-der-im-forum-vorhandenen-rahmen.738391/

VG
peru


----------



## maatik (19. Juli 2016)

Hier mal paar Pics und Worte vom damaligen Designer des LTS/STS Thermoplast:

http://bullseyedesignworx.blogspot.de/2014/01/gt-bicycles-development-of-sts-1-carbon.html 

Vorgeschmack --> 






Größtenteils bin ich froh das es keine der Studien auf den Markt geschafft hat 

Schöne Zeichnung:


----------



## maatik (19. Juli 2016)

Kann jemand was zu dieser Gabel sagen, Hersteller, Top oder Flop ?

 

Hier gefunden: http://atticusdiary.blogspot.de/2011/04/gt-sts-and-lts-brief-history_07.html


----------



## policanac (1. Juli 2017)

Hi jungs, 
Kann jemand was zum gewicht des 2017 enduro sanction comp sagen. 
Finde leider nichts.  Vieleicht fährts ja jemand. 
Vielen dank fúr ne info


----------



## cyclery.de (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

das 2017er Sanction Comp wiegt nachgemessene 16,15kg. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## policanac (3. Juli 2017)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das 2017er Sanction Comp wiegt nachgemessene 16,15kg.
> 
> ...


Danke, 
Ist schon sackschwer zu den üblichen Verdächtigen... 
Gibt n schönes Angebot im Netz aktuell. Muss ich weiterschauen


----------



## cyclery.de (4. Juli 2017)

Ist halt schon eine robuste, bikeparktaugliche Ausstattung.


----------



## HR.DRECK (8. November 2017)

Habe ein kurze Frage zum aktuellen GT Sanction, wenn ich einen Rockshox Monarch verbauen will, welchen Tune soll ich nehmen ?


----------



## Oscar1 (9. Mai 2018)

MoinMoin, 
habe ich gestern ein Zaskar LE abgeholt? 

Details passen (Oberrohr Gusset und grader Abschluss)
8 Stellige Rahmen-Nummer am linken Ausfallende.. beginnend mit 0194 (Januar 1994?) 
Dazu ist noch 6061 eingeschlagen. 

Wie sehen die Original Decals aus? / Bei einem Rahmen in schwarz. 

Danke


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Mai 2018)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> habe ich gestern ein Zaskar LE abgeholt?
> 
> Details passen (Oberrohr Gusset und grader Abschluss)
> ...



Glückwunsch! Deine Herleitung des Baujahres ist richtig. Der schwarz anodisierte kam nach meiner Erinnerung 1994 mit schwatt gefüllten Dekoren mit weißen Outlines. Nur das "GT" war andersrum - weiß gefüllt, schwarze Outlines, '93 noch ohne Outlines alles in weiß, nur das "GT" mit schwarzen Outlines (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr). Evtl. hab ich noch welche, müsste ich aber suchen. Ansonsten scheinen diese (wenn auch '95) ne gute Alternative, aber Vorsicht, die Dauerhaltbarkeit ist bei Originalen manchmal nicht mehr gegeben (sag bescheid, evtl. würde ich auch einen Satz nehmen).


----------



## Kettentrumm (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo Oscar1 und Steve, 

bei einer Sammelbestellung würde ich mich gerne anschliessen !


----------



## Oscar1 (14. Mai 2018)

Danke! Die '95er sind verdammt chick. (melde mich, sollte ich Decals bestellen)
Original sollten es dann diese sein: 





Ich weiss aber noch nicht genau was mit dem Zaskar passiert. 
Es ist ein Custom-Aufbau in Schwart Rot. 
Bilder gibt es wenn ich es geputzt habe.


----------



## Splatter666 (16. Mai 2018)

Moin!

Weiß leider net mehr, welches Baujahr mein schwarzes Zassi war, aber die originalen Decals waren weiß/blau:




Ciao, Splat


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Mai 2018)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Weiß leider net mehr, welches Baujahr mein schwarzes Zassi war, aber die originalen Decals waren weiß/blau:
> 
> ...



Geilo! Kannte es mit dieser Kombi noch nicht!


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (29. Mai 2018)

Die Links zu den Katalogen aus Seite 1 sind alle T.O.H.T
Auf dieser Seite sind viel weniger Kataloge zu sehen: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4993
Wo finde ich die übrigen Kataloge?
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (11. Januar 2019)

Hi,ich hab heute ein XCR 1000 in (ich denke)Cosmic Sunrise gesehen.Also wie das 99er Zaskar. Im Netz findet sich 0 dazu.Nur Teamfarbe,Poliert und das 2000er im  3Farben Lack.
Hat da jemand Info's oder Bildmaterial?
Danke und LG


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Januar 2019)

Wo ist das Foto?! Das glaubt dir doch keiner!


----------



## cdrider (11. Januar 2019)




----------



## tofu1000 (13. Januar 2019)

Hmm, hab auch nochmal meinen Fundus durchforstet, aber nix dergleichen gefunden. Aber das Zaskar in cosmic sunrise wurde ja meines Wissens auch nicht offiziell in D angeboten, zumindest ist es nicht in den deutschen Katalogen gelistet. Und da das XCR ja auch '99 das erste Mal auf den Markt kam, scheint es ja durchaus denkbar, dass das Alu-Topmodell der Fully-Kategorie auch den Top-Anstrich der Hardtail-Linie in Amerika bekommen hat. Vielleicht hatten sie Ende des Jahres auch einfach noch Farbe (die bestimmt nicht günstig war) über. Vielleicht ist es aber auch so ne Legende wie die Zaskars in acid green oder frost green.

But maybe @bvarnfullagts is able to help with a catalogue or something else about a XCR in cosmic sunrise...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Januar 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hmm, hab auch nochmal meinen Fundus durchforstet, aber nix dergleichen gefunden. Aber das Zaskar in cosmic sunrise wurde ja meines Wissens auch nicht offiziell in D angeboten, zumindest ist es nicht in den deutschen Katalogen gelistet. Und da das XCR ja auch '99 das erste Mal auf den Markt kam, scheint es ja durchaus denkbar, dass das Alu-Topmodell der Fully-Kategorie auch den Top-Anstrich der Hardtail-Linie in Amerika bekommen hat. Vielleicht hatten sie Ende des Jahres auch einfach noch Farbe (die bestimmt nicht günstig war) über. Vielleicht ist es aber auch so ne Legende wie die Zaskars in acid green oder frost green.
> 
> But maybe @bvarnfullagts is able to help with a catalogue or something else about a XCR in cosmic sunrise...


Wow dont show that to David Neuman.  He would kill for that.  Must have been an offered color.  What's the serial number.  I will check.


----------



## cdrider (13. Januar 2019)

It's not mine. But it's  possible to buy it.The Condition is nearly NOS.What's  a real Price for somthing?


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Januar 2019)

GT hatte damals öfters mal Sonderfarben. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte in den 90zigern eine GT Vertretung und viele Räder die in keinen Katalog zu finden waren.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Januar 2019)

[QUOTE = "cdrider, post: 15685563, member: 338113"] [ATTACH = full] 814080 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]
It's a 2000 model year color called "Eggplant"....it is NOT Cosmic Sunrise.


----------



## cdrider (18. Januar 2019)

Ok,Thanks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (18. Januar 2019)

I was looking and i think this is "Eggplant" :


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Januar 2019)

cdrider schrieb:


> I was looking and i think this is "Eggplant" :Anhang anzeigen 816251


US Catalog and bikepedia state that it was offered in three colors.  Eggplant is the photo at the top of the thread that someone was asking about.


----------



## SevenMountains (26. März 2019)

*Hallo Zusammen, bau grade einen Gt Ricochet (vermutlich 98) wieder auf und bekomme die das Tretlager auf der rechten Seite nicht los. Kamm mir einen bestätigen, das die Richtung bei dem Rahmen auch mit dem Uhrzeiger ist (Linksgewinde)? Danke schon mal*


----------



## Thias (26. März 2019)

Ist wie bei (fast) allen anderen Mountainbikes auch. Also BSA und nicht italienisch.


----------



## SevenMountains (26. März 2019)

Danke!!!


----------



## SevenMountains (29. März 2019)

Bei der schnellen Hilfe, direkt das nächste Anliegen, welche Achs-Breite von Innenlager brauche ich für das (alte) Gt Ricochet, werde auf Okta Kurbel (3 Fach) gehen 113mm oder 116mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SevenMountains (29. März 2019)

OK, habe grade in einem weiter Chat gelesen, das dass eine Wissenschaft ist und auf die Kurbel ankommt;-))


----------



## SevenMountains (16. Juli 2020)

Lebt das  Forum noch, habe ein neues Projekt und wieder mal ein paar Fragen.

Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze, die 27,2 passt grade nicht.

Welches Innenlager für das Tretlager war original verbau?

Danke


----------



## To_Blade (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo Nach Kölle,
vielleicht findest Du hier einge Infos:
https://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1998-2.pdf
Am Ende gibts techn. Spezifikationen: 
Innenlager wird als "Shimano Cartrige" bezeichnet und die Stütze "Alloy micro ajust"
gewöhnlich wurden eher einfache Innenlager aus Kostengründen verwandt. 
Viel Erfolg und Spass!
To_Blade


----------



## toastet (16. Juli 2020)

Vermutlich Richtung BB UN 52, Stütze kann durchaus auch 26,8 sein


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Juli 2020)

Möchte gerne eine Race Face forged Kurbel an einem Zaskar verbauen. 
Kann mir jemand die Maße für das passende Tretlager nennen (is nich so mein Bereich)?


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juli 2020)

SevenMountains schrieb:


> Lebt das  Forum noch, habe ein neues Projekt und wieder mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze, die 27,2 passt grade nicht.
> 
> ...



Moin. Bei den Stahlrahmen zu dieser Zeit war das Stützenmaß häufig 26,8mm. Das heisst aber nicht, dass es auch bei dir so sein muss. Messschieber rein, nachmessen. Den Freundlichen aufsuchen und Stützen rund ums gemessene Maß probieren. Und die passende dann auch dort kaufen. ? Sonst isser beim nächsten Mal vielleicht nicht mehr so.
Innenlager sollte 73mm Einbaubreite haben, Länge der Welle ist von der Kurbel abhängig. Ich vermute bei Mittelklasse Shimano Kurbel mit Vierkant 108mm. Einen Modelltipp haste ja schon von @toastet ! ?



Davidbelize schrieb:


> Möchte gerne eine Race Face forged Kurbel an einem Zaskar verbauen.
> Kann mir jemand die Maße für das passende Tretlager nennen (is nich so mein Bereich)?



Bei ner LP sollten es 73mm Einbaubreite und 113mm Wellenlänge sein.


----------



## toastet (16. Juli 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Einen Modelltipp haste ja schon von @toastet ! ?



Vorsicht, dass war kein Tipp, dass war nur die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit, die ab Werk drin steckte, weil gefragt wurde. Ich würde da eher zu BB-UN-7x oder gleich Race Face etc. greifen. Die 50er sind Kernschrott.


----------



## GT1991 (16. Juli 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Vorsicht, dass war kein Tipp, dass war nur die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit, die ab Werk drin steckte, weil gefragt wurde. Ich würde da eher zu BB-UN-7x oder gleich Race Face etc. greifen. Die 50er sind Kernschrott.


Also das kommt auf den Anspruch an, mein XT Innenlager habe ich durch ein problemlos laufendes 52er ersetzt, da ich mit meinem Retrobike weder eine Weltreise noch ein Uphill-Rennen veranstalten werde.
LG Markus

EDIT: hab kurz mal gegoogelt, das Timberline in dunkelgrün scheint aus 1993 zu sein, siehe hier:


			https://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1993-2.pdf
		

Innenlager und Sattelstütze dort undefiniert, "Shimano Cartridge" bzw. "Alloy Micro Adjust 300mm".
Gerenell aber keine Wettkampfmaschine sondern "ALTUS" Niveau.


----------



## SevenMountains (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für die, wie immer allumfassende Ausführungen. 26,8mm würde Sinn machen, da 27,2mm so grade nicht geht!
Kurbel wir vermutlich eine Shimano 600, 5 Arm, dass Ziel des Projektes ist noch nicht final;-)

Danke und da komme noch ein paar Fragen


----------



## SevenMountains (31. Juli 2020)

Schon gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

